# Best Value Frame/Fork for weight



## longmojw190 (Jun 24, 2009)

I crashed my rig last fall, hit a dog and ended up cracking my steer tube on my fork and taking a gouge out of my CF frame. I had a 2005 Fuji Team Issue which had been turning into a weight weenie project.

My question is: If you had $1000 or less to spend on a new frame/fork with weight in mind what would it be? Frame material does not matter in this instance. I'm not opposed to aluminum.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

check out pedalforce.com. I know a few people who have purchased their frames and they've been very happy.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

The pedal force bikes are very good, light and stiff. I rode one for over a year and it was the best frame that I've owned (out of seven) over the past six years. Ultimately the head tube wasn't tall enough for me (I have long legs and a short reach) and had to go with a Roubaix. Carbon is a much better material than aluminum IMO, across the board as long as it's competently made.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just built up a Pedal Force RS2 to replace my S-Works SL2 -- 16lbs with Rival, Powertap, aluminum bars and stem. The frame is 900g, and I used an Easton EC90 SLX fork. I rode it briefly today (just finished it last night), I think I like it better than my SL2!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

AlexCad5 said:


> The pedal force bikes are very good, light and stiff. ...Ultimately the head tube wasn't tall enough for me (I have long legs and a short reach) and had to go with a Roubaix. ...


Boy, I really wanted to go with a pedal force frame. There's several options, all with good prices. But they just don't have a "tall head tube - long wheel base" frame. I even inquired to make sure I wasn't missing anything.

I'll be willing to bet good money that within a season or two they will offer that sort of frame. There's a lot of people out there - especially aging cyclists with disposable $$ - that are opting for those frames. We want high end and comfort. The pros even ride them (the Felt Z for instance).


----------

